
A filmmaker thinks he can turn Universal Paperclips into a movie (2019) - ascorbic
https://kotaku.com/a-filmmaker-thinks-he-can-turn-clicker-universal-paperc-1833676548
======
db48x
Paperclip maximizers have been around for a while in print, though rarely in
exactly that form. If you want to read one, search for My Little Ponies:
Friendship is Optimal. Yes, it's a My Little Ponies fan-fiction, or at any
rate it is presented as one. It's actually a chilling story about an
accidental paperclip maximizer.

------
londonatil
I should not have read that prior to finishing the game. Still hilarious to
think about a movie based on a clicker game.

